# sampson von richthofen my 7 1/2 month rottie



## Texas2 (Jun 2, 2006)

http://i51.photobucket.com/albums/f365/gnwhite/samsitish.jpg

here is my baby boy!! he is after a cat so he will not quite sit down in his excitement. hope you like him

my dog will think you dont like him if you dont say hi!!


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

Hi Sam...is that his name? You're a beautiful dog Sam!


----------



## iheartdogs (Jun 15, 2006)

beautiful dog! nice collar...lol...r those happy faces?  seems to go well with his 'smile'... love him!


----------

